# Images from IDEAS 2008



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

wooow MBDA SPADA 2000 in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TOPGUN

Beautyful pic's Imran boss thankyou for sharing!! and iam happy we will inshallah get the mbda spada 2000 soon GOD bless Pakistan!


----------



## Munir

Thanks indeed!!!!!

Hours worth to study.


----------



## Munir

It is all about...


----------



## khanz

thx for the pics


----------



## echo 1

The Tiger and Thunder are looking pretty HOT


----------



## was




----------



## was

is opening tomorrow right


----------



## Luftwaffe

greats pics got more?


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan

cool jf-17


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Moin91

nice pics imran bhai.....thanks for sharing......keep up the good work


----------



## EagleEyes

imran and others,

Kindly upload your photos in this category for IDEAS 2008.

IDEAS 2008 - Pakistan Defence Gallery

If you hot link it from other website, these pictures die. Please upload it here in the gallery with proper titles (in under Other Related Pictures -> IDEAS 2008 category).

Thanks.


----------



## Imran Khan

sir i upload already so please edit them there


----------



## was

from pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## was




----------



## Super Falcon

great guns where did pakistan got them


----------



## Imran Khan

Super Falcon said:


> great guns where did pakistan got them



sir read cearfully these guns made in pakistan by HIT


----------



## Super Falcon

what the hell is this in first photo


----------



## was

uqaab


----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## Imran Khan

good work body keep it up. its take you from ideas ?


----------



## was

imran khan said:


> good work body keep it up. its take you from ideas ?



i,m far far away from karachi now
i have quoted them from another forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## was




----------



## Imran Khan

hmmmm cool mirage with air refuling system


----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## s90

Only attraction is JF-17


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## was




----------



## was



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

i have one qes if some one answer me plzz how they bring jf-17 in expo center there is no runway?


----------



## blain2

imran khan said:


> i have one qes if some one answer me plzz how they bring jf-17 in expo center there is no runway?



They strip the wings off, load the fuselage on the flatbed transporter on the road and bring it in.


----------



## echo 1

What and where did this come from? It would make a really good anti-terror suit along with effects. Anyone out there know who made it. The gun looks very much like the corner-shot of Israel and the rest don't know where the rest came form.

Other then that awsome pics. Looking forward to more of them. can someone post a video too it would be really nice to check out some of the demos that will be going on.


----------



## Munir

A known shout around the corner (video+gun) concept. Seen 5 years ago from Israel... Handy in urban warfare. You do not know what hit you!


----------



## Munir

Most intresting...

IDAS (Interactive Defence and Attack System for Submarines) is a short-range missile currently being developed for the new Type 212 submarine class of the German Navy.
IDAS (based on the IRIS-T air-to-air missile) is primarily targeted against air threats, such as ASW helicopters, but also against small or medium-sized surface vessels or coastal land targets. It is currently being developed by Diehl BGT Defence and HDW, which is a part of Thyssen-Krupp Marine Systems (TKMS), to be fired from Type 212's torpedo tubes. IDAS will be fibre-optic guided and officially has a range of approx. 20 km. Four missiles will fit in one torpedo tube, stored in a magazine. First deliveries of IDAS for the German Navy are scheduled from 2009 on and operational service is planned from 2014 on.[1]
The IDAS system is also the world's first[citation needed] missile which gives submarines the capability to engage air threats, and the first tube-launched missile that does not emerge in a capsule, but is fired directly from the torpedo tubes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Nice pic's cant wait to see more!!


----------



## was



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## Kharian_Beast

Very good, keep the pics coming in gentleman.


----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## EagleEyes

We are making some good guns.

Any idea what gun this is?

http://www.app.com.pk/photo/photo_lib/24-11-2008/183dbf18083d7d744b1922875a07b024.jpg

And who made it? Looks of Turkish origin.


----------



## was

flag??? south africa???


----------



## dr.umer

WebMaster said:


> We are making some good guns.
> 
> Any idea what gun this is?
> 
> http://www.app.com.pk/photo/photo_lib/24-11-2008/183dbf18083d7d744b1922875a07b024.jpg
> 
> And who made it? Looks of Turkish origin.



Most probably a version of a "corner gun". Members, please correct me if i am wrong.



View attachment 0695a95762a6481754110508abc5ecb7.jpg​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

imran khan said:


> i have one qes if some one answer me plzz how they bring jf-17 in expo center there is no runway?



Why you never seen the movie transformers


----------



## sohailbutt

dr.umer said:


> Most probably a version of a "corner gun". Members, please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 0695a95762a6481754110508abc5ecb7.jpg​



I think I've seen this gun on Discovery's programme "Future Weapons" which was filmed in Israel, I saw this weapon being demonstrated in Israel for the first time.

The real use for this type of weapon is not really in open fields but for SSG's who carry out very difficult tasks, like rescue's and stuff.

Israeli forces use it because they carry out search operations in Palestenian lands do they need to get in and out of the buildings very much, where this weapon is the most effective!!!

Even Angelina uses this weapon in Wanted to get out of the supermarket


----------



## dr.umer

was said:


> flag??? south africa???



What is unusual about it ?

With the participation of *162 defence manufacturing organisations from 58 countries* in this years International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS-2008), organisers of the event have termed it the biggest exhibition in the countrys history. The News

Hope you got your answer.


----------



## batmannow

dr.umer said:


> Most probably a version of a "corner gun". Members, please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 0695a95762a6481754110508abc5ecb7.jpg​



hi, what the hell is that, can anybody expolre it?


----------



## dr.umer

batmannow said:


> hi, what the hell is that, can anybody expolre it?
















Cornershot, an Israeli-American firm has created a pistol accessory that enables the user to see, and fire, a pistol around corners. The Corner Gun looks like a boxy assault rifle. But in the center of the weapon can turn right or left, and the front part of the weapon can hold a pistol (Glocks are used now, but others can be accommodated). 

The front part also contained a video cam. The rear part of the weapon has a viewer for the videocam and a trigger, which activates a trigger mechanism in front part that fires the pistol. Firing 9mm or larger bullets, the sighting system is pretty accurate at ranges under a hundred meters, which is the normal range of urban combat. 

The weapon can fire a pistol fitted with a silencer. The videocam can be replaced with a night vision system and laser sights. 

This system is only being sold to governments for police or military operations. 

The Israeli army is field testing the system in urban combat situations. Obviously, the weapon is also useful for just looking around a corner to see if the coast is clear, and that would probably be its most frequent use in combat. No price was given, but the Corner Gun is not high tech (although it is patented) and *could be assembled using off the shelf parts and the use of a machine shop. * (_I think that's where we come in_ ) Link

_As I already said, it looks like our version of "corner gun"._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## z9-ec




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan

love you babur


----------



## Myth_buster_1

i dont know why missiles are always camouflaged with red tip, it looks really ugly. gray scheme would look really assume.


----------



## Imran Khan

sir they paint what they like not whats we like i like black tip or white


----------



## jawadqamar

Usually this red paint is used to point out the Re-entry vehicle carried by the Hatf-I (BRBM), Abdali-I (BRBM), Ghauri-I (MRBM), Ghauri-II (MRBM), Shaheen-I (MRBM), Shaheen-II (IRBM) and in case of Babur (Cruise Missile) Hatf-VII, Ra'ad (Air Launched Cruise Missile) Hatf-VIII to represent the warhead section of missile. T*his may or may not be the case once missile is in operational service for example there are several pictures of Hatf-III (Ghaznavi) Ballistic Missile System and Babur Cruise Missile Hatf-VII without this red paint.*


Now comes the black paint the end of Re-entry vehicle carried by the Shaheen-I (MRBM), Shaheen-II (IRBM). Both Shaheen-I (MRBM), Shaheen-II (IRBM) Re-entry vehicle carries radar correlation terminal seeker to achieve extremely accurate CEP in range of 20-50m or even less


Re-entry vehicle carried by the Shaheen-I missile have a mass of 850kg.Shaheen-II missile have a mass of 1050kg. This re-entry vehicle mass of 1050kg carry Nuclear Warhead weight of the re-entry vehicles itself and a *terminal guidance (as confirmed by Dr. Samar Mubarakmand)which is most probably radar correlation terminal seeker to achieve extremely accurate CEP in range of 20-50m similar to US PERSHING II*. Shaheen-I missile &#8216;s re-entry vehicle have four moving delta control fins while re-entry vehicle of Shaheen-II missile unlike that of Shaheen-I does not have four moving delta control fins at the rear and small solid/liquid-propellant side thrust motors. Both moving delta control fins and small solid/liquid-propellant side thrust motors are used to orientate the re-entry vehicle after boost burn out or before reentry to improve the accuracy by providing stabilization during the terminal phase. 

*These are also be used to fly evasive maneuvers, making it immensely problematic to intercept by any existing anti-ballistic missile defence systems.* As Shaheen-II may change its trajectory several times during re-entry and even during the terminal phase, *effectively preventing pre-calculated intercept points of radar systems - which is a method nearly all ABM systems *using these days. This re-entry vehicle also has GPS updates to further improve its CEP.

I hope this would have cleared few of your questions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## was




----------



## was



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## was




----------



## was



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomi929

dr.umer said:


> Most probably a version of a "corner gun". Members, please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 0695a95762a6481754110508abc5ecb7.jpg​



This gun is manufactured by POF 

Looks like u can't believe PAKISTAN made this


----------



## was



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## echo 1

was said:


>



We need to get our APCs and other vechiles a system like this. This would really help in the current situation in SWAT along with the amazing corner-shot made by Pakistan. Increadible


----------



## Myth_buster_1




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## TOPGUN

Lovely pic's  GOD bless Pakistan some great stuff


----------



## ejaz007

Thank you every one for contributing to the thread.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Moin91

great pics.....
 ZinDaBaD


----------



## Owais

really nice photos 
hope we will see FC20 in next show


----------



## phoneworld

This is my first after following pakistan defence developments for a number of years, I hope as we saw in the chinese air show that Pakistani defence Industry uses IDEAS as away to showcase new products which the Pakistan defence industry has developed. The IDEAS show should then be the focus and push for the defence industry to achieve newer development in their products. i feel this will drive the Pakistan defence industry forweard and if adopted as a Policy, the whole IDEAS concept should be judged internally as a success and failure on the basis of this. This is not to say that at present getting orders for exports is not a success, the focus should be shifted to newer developments. I personally would have liked to seen the development and displays of ANZA III, Bakhtar Shikan II, long awaited high altitude SAM development and much more. Otherwise we will see the same products every two years and the drive and push to develop improved and new products has no deadline or focus.

T


----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## batmannow

dr.umer said:


> Link
> 
> _As I already said, it looks like our version of "corner gun"._



i guss its! the must buy thing for our ssg units, opreations like "lal masjid"! surly it can be the best weapons, which can save a lots of innocent lives, & can kill a lots of terrorists.


----------



## was




----------



## TOPGUN

Iam impressed love the work !!


----------



## z9-ec




----------



## z9-ec

The last image specifies Agosta 90B as nulear


----------



## Imran Khan

nice staf man every one help us for post every image from ideas must be here


----------



## blain2

z9-ec said:


> The last image specifies Agosta 90B as nulear



Definitely not the case. Agosta 90B is a conventional SSK and will stay as such.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## was




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## PakmanUSA

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Munir

I don't think that it is good pr if you brake parts of your tank... They are allowed to make a good show but there is a limit. And indeed grey or dark colour would have been more intresting. I have seen patterns in this IDEAS 2008 with something a child go do beter.


----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was

?????


----------



## was




----------



## was



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jeerablades

O great, what the hell is this tractor for? Is it made in HIT taxila?


----------



## EagleEyes

Munir said:


> I don't think that it is good pr if you brake parts of your tank... They are allowed to make a good show but there is a limit. And indeed grey or dark colour would have been more intresting. I have seen patterns in this IDEAS 2008 with something a child go do beter.



There is no break. It is just like that. Look at this one.

http://www.armyrecognition.com/comp...l_defence_exhibition_pakistan_karachi_002.jpg


----------



## araz

Have the rear wheels been move to accomodate extra hardpoints on the belly or is this my imagination? Seondly I would love to See IRST and FLIR integrated somewhere around the inlets so that extra hardpoints do not have to be wasted. Is it possible and are there any plans for it.
Any takers Gratitude in advance.
WaSalam
Araz


----------



## Munir

araz said:


> Have the rear wheels been move to accomodate extra hardpoints on the belly or is this my imagination? Seondly I would love to See IRST and FLIR integrated somewhere around the inlets so that extra hardpoints do not have to be wasted. Is it possible and are there any plans for it.
> Any takers Gratitude in advance.
> WaSalam
> Araz



Nopes. But making it Gripen NG style would do the job a lot better...


----------



## araz

Munir said:


> Nopes. But making it Gripen NG style would do the job a lot better...



Munir
I could nt agree with you more. I must say that Gripen NG should be the plane that PAF should be looking at for tranche 2 (perhaps minus the AESA). With a little bit of work, we can make this an asian version of the NG which would be exactly what I think PAF wants. 
WaSalam
Araz


----------



## jeerablades

was said:


>



What is this vehicle for? is it made in pakistan,? looks cool


----------



## was

jeerablades said:


> What is this vehicle for? is it made in pakistan,? looks cool



The Argo off-road amphibious vehicle from the Pakistani Company PAK ARGO.
The Pakistani Company PAK Argo showed at IDEAS 2008, the off-road amphibious vehicle Argo. Designed for those who truly appreciate the great outdoors, the amphibious ARGO is the ideal off-road vehicle for airborne units or support unit for the transport o equipment to the battlefield. ARGO allows the military unit to travel with ease through the toughest condition imaginable, over rugged terrain, hills, water, deep snow and ice. The ARGO is also amphibious, and can be used in all season. The ARGO combines many of the advantages you get from a snowmobile, 4X4 ATV, 6x6 UTV and a small boat. The ARGO is available in 6x6 and 8x8 configurations. The vehicle can carried 4 people on land, 2 people on water for the 4x4 version, and 6 people on land 4 people on water for the 8x8 version. The vehicle runs at a speed of 35 km/h on the ground and 5 km/h on the water.


----------



## JK!

British Forces in Helmand province namely 16 Air Assault Brigade and 40 Commando ie the Paras and Marines use vehicles like this for quick mobility as well as others like quad bikes.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan

*she thinking i wil try this one on my hasband now*


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## echo 1

Pakistan has really doen well in all fields. They were looking very sharp. The best part in my opion was the introduction of new vechiles. Thanks for all the pics everyone.


----------



## echo 1

was said:


>



What is this weapon and who made it. Either way looks like it could do some real damage


----------



## Imran Khan

echo 1 said:


> What is this weapon and who made it. Either way looks like it could do some real damage



Raytheon showed his new short range man portable anti-material assault weapons.
As the asymmetric characteristics of modern conflict continue to change, the need for accurate, lethal unit-level fire support has never been greater. Raytheon and Nammo Talley are working together to deliver this critical capability todays warfighter through ESMAW-LEAP system. The ESMAW-LEAP system provides more effective performance against critical targets, especially in urban combats environments. The ESMAW launcher features low-risk, proven and fielded technologies to increase combat utility of existing munitions and offers superior flexibility to adopt improved munitions in the future with continuing higher precision. This new launcher system can be fired inside buildings or within other protected positions to greatly reduce assault-team exposure to counterfire. The ESMAW-LEAP has a maximum range of 500 M, and can use the current ammunitions as Common Pratice Round, Novel Explosive use for urban combat, High-Explosive Anti-armor and High-Explosive Dual Purpose.


----------



## jehangirhaider

Can any one plz Provide Full video or exact Snapshot of Ra'ad Missile From post#139.Or From Any Other Source,but must be latest picture from IDEAS 2008.

All other pictures are awesome........


----------



## Imran Khan

jehangirhaider said:


> Can any one plz Provide Full video or exact Snapshot of Ra'ad Missile From post#139.Or From Any Other Source,but must be latest picture from IDEAS 2008.
> 
> All other pictures are awesome........



no bass there is raad in viedeo but until now i don't get image of raad wait may be some one take and post


----------



## skybolt

IDEAS 2008 - Pakistan Defence Gallery


----------



## skybolt

http://www.defence.pk/gallery/data/719/medium/DSC02880.JPG


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## echo 1

Guys if anyone sees the H-2, H-4, and PK-8 plaease put them up on this form it would be really cool to see how they are progressing. Thanks.


----------



## skybolt

imran khan said:


> no bass there is raad in viedeo but until now i don't get image of raad wait may be some one take and post




Imran here is Ra'ad for you.....
excelusivly made by My Selp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Munir

Thanks to the movie posted above I can conclude that PAF made a superb Ra'ad... The control... Just two moveable parts... No rudder... I am impressed. Serious.


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## TOPGUN

skybolt said:


>



Lovely !!


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Good job skybolt. you left me speechless with those pictures. lol 
hope you share more photos next day and please do me that favor, hope you got my PM.


----------



## skybolt

PC said:


> Good job skybolt. you left me speechless with those pictures. lol
> hope you share more photos next day and please do me that favor, hope you got my PM.



Sure Buddy...have still lods of PIcs....

still i have JF-17 Stuff... 
Seeya Tomorrow.....


----------



## Myth_buster_1

skybolt said:


> Sure Buddy...have still lods of PIcs....
> 
> still i have JF-17 Stuff...
> Seeya Tomorrow.....



oyay rook!!! upload them now, today!


----------



## Neo

Great pics Skybolt, thanks for sharing!


----------



## skybolt

PC said:


> oyay rook!!! upload them now, today!



Buddy Soona hai yaar
kal Phir jana bhi hai na ..IDEAS  + Job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Chalooo yaaroo.. Abb ager itni Zid kar rahay hoo too ap loogon kay Bayhad isrrar per ajj ki ye last Image.... 


*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vic-Aries

Nice Sharing bro Keep it up ...


----------



## Myth_buster_1

skybolt said:


> *Chalooo yaaroo.. Abb ager itni Zid kar rahay hoo too ap loogon kay Bayhad isrrar per ajj ki ye last Image....
> 
> 
> *



 anyways thanks alot for sharing pictures. you have done a great job and you have one of the best job in da world at the moment
good job pak.i rambo


----------



## Vic-Aries




----------



## Vic-Aries




----------



## Vic-Aries




----------



## Imran Khan

nice staf must go there body even take ill vecation i wait for your next images


----------



## jehangirhaider

Thanks You so much,Skybolt for Ra'ad...
So beautifull ,
Ich liebe dich Ra'ad.........


----------



## EagleEyes

Nice stuff skybolt. Hope to see more stuff. Take a picture of everything!!


----------



## steve07

Hi, this is my first post. I was hoping you guys could identify this firearm from IDEAS 2008:

(The forum keeps telling me I cannot insert a link because I am new, please see attachment).

It reminds me of the Heckler & Koch G11.

Many thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

BTW nice pics guyz and keep up the good work



lol y is there a car on display in the back ground ???


----------



## Super Falcon

thanx alot for a nice pics


----------



## ALi Rizwan

AliFarooq said:


> BTW nice pics guyz and keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> lol y is there a car on display in the back ground ???



its HIT product. Discreet Armoured Vehicle (DAV). also diplayed in IDEAS 2006.
http://www.defence.pk/forums/defence-industry-technology/7420-ideas-2006-a.html

*The most interesting (and newest) HIT vehicle at IDEAS2006 though was the Discreet Armoured Vehicle (DAV) that is based on a normal Toyota saloon/sedan. It is the first time that such a vehicle has been made on so light a chassis, and it comes at a time when there is soaring requirement for such vehicles, for both government and private use.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

Guys.
Dont give this old man a heart attack.Spill the beans on Thunder ASAP. 
Araz


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## EagleEyes

AliFarooq said:


> BTW nice pics guyz and keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> lol y is there a car on display in the back ground ???




armoured bullet proof car for security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

WebMaster said:


> armoured bullet proof car for security.



kool, nice any idea the price on that baby.

They come in handy these dayz in pakistan.


----------



## Super Falcon

damn good tanks so we can compare them to laclarec and T90


----------



## JK!

Super Falcon said:


> damn good tanks so we can compare them to laclarec and T90



Not Leclerc so much as that is a dedicated "western design" but definitley comparable to the T90.


----------



## s90

IDEAS concluded again this year as a sucess as always


----------



## echo 1

This is new who is this by?


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## Imran Khan

heeeeey sky you cool boy take every waipen there .

its realy nice bro you look real SSG


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

imran khan said:


> heeeeey sky you cool boy take every waipen there .
> 
> its realy nice bro you look real SSG



Imran i have Much More pics...
but i dont know ..... should i post here or not ?


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## Imran Khan

skybolt said:


> Imran i have Much More pics...
> but i dont know ..... should i post here or not ?



bro zip them and send to me i will post with your mane on every pic if you like and send me your real name i have speed and time both


----------



## ALi Rizwan

*POF eye*


----------



## skybolt

imran khan said:


> bro zip them and send to me i will post with your mane on every pic if you like and send me your real name i have speed and time both



Buddy My Name is Sohail Ahmed...
i have Speed... but short time.....

on friday 28th i was only there for Pics.... n still i havent download pics from CAM... [near about 250 pics] 

Full 360° view of JF-17...  ...i will upload soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## Imran Khan

you already late us i was waiting you from same day ohh man comon load them please


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*James Bond*


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

how am i looking as a James Bond ??


----------



## Imran Khan

but desi bond 60 ruppes wala


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

imran khan said:


> but desi bond 60 ruppes wala



HUH.......jealous people..... +


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## khanz

lol arms for peace seems ironic.......


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## TOPGUN

skybolt said:


>



Suban ALLAH !!


----------



## TOPGUN

I love it haha !! beautyful mashallah!!


----------



## Imran Khan

skybolt said:


> HUH.......jealous people..... +



no yaar i love you why some one jailus from our hero like you 

you bring images from ideas its a gift for us


----------



## EagleEyes

skybolt, you can upload all the images in the IDEAS 2008 section. You can email me .zip at webmaster@ defence.pk if its too hard.


----------



## skybolt

WebMaster said:


> skybolt, you can upload all the images in the IDEAS 2008 section. You can email me .zip at webmaster@ defence.pk if its too hard.



Thankx General sab .....


----------



## skybolt

imran khan said:


> bro zip them and send to me *i will post with your name on every pic *if you like and send me your real name i have speed and time both





No yaar Thankx.... I dont want to Put my name on the pictures... Because these pictures are for our own common interest ... 

i was representing all the people who were unable to join IDEAS 2008... i took pictures just for you people ... 

Comming Soon JF-17 Complete Pictures...


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## Imran Khan

exelent job bro hope today you post all of them


----------



## skybolt

imran khan said:


> exelent job bro hope today you post all of them



NO nO ...
Not All....
cuz have much more.... 
but Inshallah tomorrow i will Complete the Posting


----------



## Imran Khan

love you boy its grat job you done write your name on every image its your copy right


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

imran khan said:


> love you boy its grat job you done write your name on every image its your copy right



*For our Pakistani Defence... Whole Pakistani Nation got the Copy right......*



seriously we need to be unite... & should work as a single Unit.....


its look so nice to put my name on every picture but i think every Pakistani have these pictures with his own name.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt




----------



## Imran Khan

skybolt said:


> *For our Pakistani Defence... Whole Pakistani Nation got the Copy right......*
> 
> 
> 
> seriously we need to be unite... & should work as a single Unit.....
> 
> 
> its look so nice to put my name on every picture but i think every Pakistani have these pictures with his own name.....



not only you look good but also think good god bless you my brother


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

i took these pictures on Friday.. 28th Nov 2008 ... Just because of you People... Thursday i was enjoying for my own Pics.. but Friday i spend just for you people.... and i got 250 + pictures


----------



## skybolt

hay ppl u can see me in the glass shadow....


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sohailbutt

Thank u Skybolt for all these images, really feel very happy after lookin at the defence products being exibited in Pakistan, mashallah, keep up the good work


----------



## Neo

skybolt said:


>




Sexy Beast!


----------



## TOPGUN

I wonder if any of our indian spy friends go to see wat is happening in out show ? haha iam sure they do!!


----------



## AliFarooq

TOPGUN said:


> I wonder if any of our indian spy friends go to see wat is happening in out show ? haha iam sure they do!!



im pretty dure pakistan sent them an invitation lol. So they would have showed up


----------



## EagleEyes

Thanks for posting skybolt. You rock!


----------



## Super Falcon

what type of weapons pakistan ordered in this IDEAS 2008 please name some of them i mean which weapon deals pakistan got in this season and what they ordered.


----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## was




----------



## Imran Khan

great jf-17 images its chaina i think also not full pay load 



why mirage golden coloer some one have idea ?


----------



## z9-ec




----------



## khanz

nice jf-17 looks like it carries a larger payload compared to earlier pics i seen


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## TOPGUN

Beautyful wow mashallah!!


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## AliFarooq

Thank you very much, wonderfull pictures.


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

AliFarooq said:


> Thank you very much, wonderfull pictures.



*My Pleasure *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

skybolt said:


> [url="
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder & Pak Nuclear Missiles at IDEAS 2008 By Sohail Ahmed[/url]


Thanks Buddy..


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## khanz

wow cool videos !


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## Super Falcon

is pa considering seriosly plz howitzer if yes plz procide a official link in second photofirst bmp is also in consideration.


----------



## TOPGUN

Good stuff nice videos thx!!


----------



## Super Falcon

nice to see good pics and this corner shot i don except that pak has but i like this gun so much, and where is t 80 tankk and can you plz tell all these weapons pakistan ordered and what happened about aspada


----------



## skybolt

Need More Pics.. yaar
mainnay 400+ pics upload ki hain ..
but need more


----------



## sweetboy

cool pics thanks .......................


----------



## ABDULLAH RIZWAN

thank you very much


----------



## Sunny4pak

Sir Most of the pics not displayed please help....????

Regards,

Sunny


----------



## Super Falcon

coool pix thanx for posting but plz post some more coool ones


----------



## WAQAS119

where are pics??? lol nothing is visible.


----------



## Super Falcon

sir waqas wait u will get the stuff it is not like a aladin like a charag u have so you order them and you get them in seconds keeep the passions friend


----------



## WAQAS119

Super Falcon said:


> sir waqas wait u will get the stuff it is not like a aladin like a charag u have so you order them and you get them in seconds keeep the passions friend



i was talking about first page, check out no pic their but lot of thanks....lol


----------



## Super Falcon

thanx waqas to you also that you replied me in a good mannner anyway feel me here as you brother and friend and sorry for my missss understanding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

